# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Pse disa prej nesh ngurrojnë të flasin shqip?

## DI_ANA

Nuk eshte faji i shqiptareve qe ne disa shtete ngurrojne te flasin shqip dhe sidomos ne Greqi.
Shumica e emigranteve jane te detyruar nga mjedisi perreth qe te pershtaten me vendasit,deri ne nderrimin e emrave.
Kjo,shte nje "diplomaci e hidhur per te jetuar",per te mos humbur vendin e punes,ne mos me shume!
Dihet nje gje; sado shekuj kaluan nen sundimin otoman,shqiptaret nuk u asimiluan,gjuha shqipe mbijetoi.
Eshte detyra jone qe ne te ruajme familjen tone,traditat dhe gjuhen shqipe.Duhet ti mesojme femijet tane me gjuhen e nenes dhe me dashuri per atdheun.
Shteti meme duhet te punoje ashtu sic duhet te punojne familja,shoqatat.Do te vije nje dite qe te gjithe do te kthehemi ne trojet tona.

Dikush nga ne tha____"*Te punoj disa vite ne mergim,e prape te kthehem ne vendin tim."*


*Andon Zako Cajupi shkruante;
"Dhe ne vuaj le te vuaj
te mos vdes ne vend te huaj!"
*
Cili eshte mendimi juaj?

----------


## DI_ANA

Do te desha mendimin e te gjithe atyre qe jetojne jashte atdheut...dhe brenda!

pershendetje te gjitheve dhe respekte

----------


## ShocK

Disa flasin edhe qe te duken  :perqeshje: , u duket vetja interesante. Per vete mendoj se eshte dicka shume negative te flasesh nje gjuhe te huaj ne vendin tend. O do te shesesh mend ose ben sikur nuk kupton Shqip. Ka shume mundesi kjo e para te jete  :ngerdheshje: .

----------


## King_Arthur

per mua eshte nje budallallek te mos flasesh shqip . eshte gjuha jote dhe pse je ne vend te huaj . une e kam per nder te flas shqip jashte shtetit , dhe ta marrin vesh qe jam shqiptar , kudo qe te ndodhem . 

*OH SA MIRE ME QENE SHQIPTAR*

----------


## vlonjatja_usa

Me sa kam pare dhe kam degjuar pervec greqise ne asnje shtet tjeter shqiptaret nuk e kane nderruar emrin,shtetesine dhe nuk e ndaluar gjuhen shqipe si jashte shtepie ashtu dhe neper shtepi.
Ne greqi gjithashtu jo te gjithe shqiptaret e mohojne gjuhen dhe shtetesine e tyre.
Ne USA une kam 9 vjet dhe ne keto 9 vjet kam pare qe shumica e shqiptareve,sidomosata nga fshaterat e shqiperise (pa ofenduar njeri ky eshte fakt) por qe vijne ketu mbasi kane qene ne greqi per disa vite, e mohojne qe jane shqiptare dhe paraqiten si greke dhe nuk flasin shqip as me shqiptaret por vetem greqisht deri sa mesojne anglisht e ambjentohen me jeten ketu dhe kur arrijne te marrin dokumentat e mohojne dhe greqine dhe e quajne veten amerikane pasi marrin pashaporten.Kur lindin femije nuk u flasin shqip ne shtepi por vetem anglisht ose greqisht varet nga niveli i gjuhes.
Ky eshte nje fakt shume shume i hidhur per ne shqiptaret.

----------


## KOKASHTA

Se jan njerez te trashe dhe pa pik llogjike.

Ju duket tangerllek kur flasin gjuh te huaj e duan me shit vetem p....

----------


## selina_21

Pershendetje allllll


Kashta e ke gabim..yllo


Une per veten time e kam shume te veshtire me fol Shqip..dhe kur flasesh ne school te gjithe qeshin sepse nuk i thom fjalet sic duhen..me thone te gjithe sikur je prej Kosove dhe jo Shqiperie.

Kam shume mungesa ne gjuhen ton Shqipe se nuk kam mbaru gjitha vitet e shkolles ne Shqiperi /pa dhe ndodh kjo jo se dua te shes dengla apo mburem

Kjo eshte gjithe e verteta


Kam shume krenare qe e fol dhe kaq..se kushurira ime qe eshte 2 vite me e vockel..nuk di me thene as Hi ne shqip dhe jo kaq sa kam mesu une


Keshtu qe mos i ngateroni gjenat.


Bye

----------


## _Elena_

*Jam i te njejtit mendim me te Selina 21
Une skam bere asnje klas ne Shqiperi dhe e ndjej veten keq kur flas Shqip sepse nuk i them te gjitha fjalet ashtu si duhet 
Shume  here qeshin me mua dhe ndihem keq, sado ama qe nuk e flas perfect Shqipen asnjehere kur kam te bej me Shqiptar nuk flas gjuhe tjeter 
E di se nqs nje person flet gjuhe tjeter pervec Shqipes duket sikur shet dengla dhe gjithmon mundohem te flas Shqip 

Shqipen e mesova me shume nga familja dhe ketu nga ju anetaret e F/Sh 
Jam krenare qe jam Shqiptare dhe skam per ta harruar kurr gjuhen Time*

----------


## FierAkja143

sepse....jemi cool!!!


me kapito mua? ata qe sflasin shqip jan viktima te emigracionit yllo.  Un aq te veshtire e kam patur te flas shqip sa sta mer mendja po e vura prapanicen posht dhe mesova sepse eshte turp shqiptar me shqiptar mos te flasim shqip!

----------


## YaSmiN

Fierakja jam dakork me ty.E gjitha eshte sepse te gjithe ne qe jetojme ne emigracion eshte nje periudh qe nuk flasim shqip.Une ne shkolle nuk kisha asnje shqiptar atehere.E vetmja menyre ishte te flisja ne shtepi shqip keshtu qe akoma flasim shqip ne familje.Por di edhe te kunderten qe disa familje ketu ne Greqi sidomos ketu ne kete shtet sa mesojne femijet Greqishten flasim vetem greqisht.Kudo asnjehere kur kam qene me shqiptar nuk kam folur greqisht vetem shqip me duket e jashtezakonshme qe te flas nje gjuhe kur di kete gjuhe te timen.
Eshte e vertet qe ne shqiptaret e emigrimit kemi nje theks tjeter nga gjuha e cdo shteti ku jetojme kjo ndonjehere me ben qe te kem turp qe se flas aq mire shqipen.

----------


## xHeneta_18..kS

*nuk flasin shqip sps i vjen marre qe jan shqiptar!!!!!!nuk e perballojn dot faktin qe bota flet keq per shqiptaret kshtu qe nuk dojn te tregojn qe ata i perkasin kti populli!!!!ka edhe nga ata qe nuk folin shqip thjesht prej menjes t'modhe!!! une nuk arri ta kuptoj qysh ni njeri e mohon identitetin e ti???!!!!!???? qudi e modhe valla, shume qudi e modhe!!!!!!*

----------


## KOKASHTA

> Pershendetje allllll
> 
> 
> Kashta e ke gabim..yllo
> 
> 
> Une per veten time e kam shume te veshtire me fol Shqip..dhe kur flasesh ne school te gjithe qeshin sepse nuk i thom fjalet sic duhen..me thone te gjithe sikur je prej Kosove dhe jo Shqiperie.
> 
> Kam shume mungesa ne gjuhen ton Shqipe se nuk kam mbaru gjitha vitet e shkolles ne Shqiperi /pa dhe ndodh kjo jo se dua te shes dengla apo mburem
> ...


Pse po qeshen te tjeret me ty se s`flet dot mire shqipen, ofendohesh ti? Heres tjeter nuk flet me hic...
Edhe faj nuk te ve selina, po mire ti dhe te tjere qe kan vajtur ne amerike duhet ti keni prinderit Shqiptare besoj...apo jo? Edhe ne shpi Anglisht flisni ju yllo qe paskeni harru me fol shqip?
Po e bete dhe kete gje, turp per prinderit dhe jo per ju !

Hajt pra

----------


## DI_ANA

> Pse po qeshen te tjeret me ty se s`flet dot mire shqipen, ofendohesh ti? Heres tjeter nuk flet me hic...
> Edhe faj nuk te ve selina, po mire ti dhe te tjere qe kan vajtur ne amerike duhet ti keni prinderit Shqiptare besoj...apo jo? Edhe ne shpi Anglisht flisni ju yllo qe paskeni harru me fol shqip?
> Po e bete dhe kete gje, turp per prinderit dhe jo per ju !
> 
> Hajt pra



Kokashta ti ke shume te drejte po dua te te them qe shumica prej nesh nuk ka jetuar me prinderit dhe kemi ikur ne moshe shume te vogel,keshtu qe eshte mese normale te harrosh gjuhen..
Personalisht po bej 17 vjet qe jetoj ne vend te huaj dhe ajo qe me ka bere qe te mos harroj shqipen ka qene profesioni qe kam ku ne te cilin jam e detyruar te mos e harroj gjuhen e nenes per fatin tim te mire!!!
Po sa te tjere ka qe kane ikur te vegjel dhe nuk kane mundesine te flasin shqip....
Ne vend te huaj kemi nje shkolle tjeter,njerez te tjere,shoqeri tjeter,te cilet nuk mund te flasin te gjithe shqip...
Sa per ata qe jane me familjet e tyre normal qe duhet te zoterojne shqipen!

respekte

----------


## KOKASHTA

> Kokashta ti ke shume te drejte po dua te te them qe shumica prej nesh nuk ka jetuar me prinderit dhe kemi ikur ne moshe shume te vogel,keshtu qe eshte mese normale te harrosh gjuhen..
> Personalisht po bej 17 vjet qe jetoj ne vend te huaj dhe ajo qe me ka bere qe te mos harroj shqipen ka qene profesioni qe kam ku ne te cilin jam e detyruar te mos e harroj gjuhen e nenes per fatin tim te mire!!!
> Po sa te tjere ka qe kane ikur te vegjel dhe nuk kane mundesine te flasin shqip....
> Ne vend te huaj kemi nje shkolle tjeter,njerez te tjere,shoqeri tjeter,te cilet nuk mund te flasin te gjithe shqip...
> Sa per ata qe jane me familjet e tyre normal qe duhet te zoterojne shqipen!
> 
> respekte


Normale eshte qe ta harrosh gjuhen shqipe po qe i vetem ne nje vend te huaj, nese nuk ke me ke te flasesh shqip. Por desha te them qe ne USA shumica dhe mos them 90% jan me familjen. Kete nuk kuptoj un, si mund ta harrosh gjuhen shqipe kur ke nje bab shqiptar, nje nene shqiptare dhe moter e vella shqiptar. Keta njerez nuk e harrojn shqipen nga halli po nga malli...
Por edhe po te rrije vetem, nepermjet internetit apo mjeteve te tjera te komunikimit mund te gjesh 1,2,3 apo me shume shqiptare ne qytetin/shtetin qe rri,vetem e vetem qe te praktikosh Shqipen, gjuhen e nenes.

Hajt pra

----------


## mario_kingu

hhehehe te harosh gjuhen shqipe se besoj  :buzeqeshje:  sidomos gjuhen e nenes 
nuk flasim ktu per fmit qe lindin sot por per mooshen time nga vitet 1982  asnjeri nga keta qe kan jetuar 10 vjet te pakten ne shqiperi nga keta sbesoj qe e harojn 

shum ketu thon kemi vite qe emigrojm po ashtu edhe un kam gati 15 vjet  jasht shqiperis po hy per 16 kete vit nejse 
por ne shpin time brenda flitet  vetem nje gjuhe edhe ajo eshte gjuha shqipe  asnje tjeter 
 tani vertet  shkollen e kemi ber ne shkolla te huaja etc por prap shqipen e flasim 
edhe un vertet kam ca probleme ne gjuhen shqipe qe jan ca fjal qe si  mar vesh por prap pyes prindrit etc  edhe ne shkrim jam keq sjam aq mir por prap nuk eshte ethen pse bej gabime mos te shkruaj ktu  se fundi fundit its gjuha ime gjuha e nenes kur nuk harohet  ai qe thot se di nuk e kuptoj etc  per mendimin tim eshte njeri i mbaruar  :buzeqeshje: 
ciao

----------


## Kosovare_CH

Gjithmon flas gjuhen shqipe ne shtepi edhe kur jam me shqiptar 
Perderisa jam lind edhe rrit ne nej vend te huaj dhe jetoj ne vend te huaj mundohem gjithe tflss shqip

----------


## DI_ANA

> Gjithmon flas gjuhen shqipe ne shtepi edhe kur jam me shqiptar 
> Perderisa jam lind edhe rrit ne nej vend te huaj dhe jetoj ne vend te huaj mundohem gjithe tflss shqip


Eshte ne te vertete i rendesishem fakti i te folurit me gjuhen e nenes.
Por sic e thashe me siper edhe pse shume nga ne flasin shqip,shume te tjere ngurrojne per arsye te ndryshme,qofte integrimi,"turpi per te mos u share" etj, etj.
Do te desha me teper mendime per te kuptuar!

respekte

----------


## Marijuana85

gjithashtu si  kosovarja_ch mundona te shkruj dhe te flas shqip  kur e kam  shancen
Forumi per shembull me ka mesuar shume dhe me ben kurjoze per gjuhen time ...

( nuk me pelqeu pjesa e postimit te selines, ku  thote se e marrin per Kosovare ... ke gje kundraj kosovarve a ? nuk esht i  njejti djalekt ... )

----------


## DI_ANA

> ( nuk me pelqeu pjesa e postimit te selines, ku  thote se e marrin per Kosovare ... ke gje kundraj kosovarve a ? nuk esht i  njejti djalekt ... )


Jo jo nuk e ka thene fare ne ate menyre qe mendon ti...po eshte e vertete qe ata qe kane lindur jashte kane dialektin e veriut ose te Kosoves ,asgje te keqe nuk ka.
Ne cdo shtet ka dialekte te ndryshem..po qe te gjithe jane te nje gjuhe dhe respektohen.

----------


## Neudeplein_NL

> Nuk eshte faji i shqiptareve qe ne disa shtete ngurrojne te flasin shqip dhe sidomos ne Greqi.
> Shumica e emigranteve jane te detyruar nga mjedisi perreth qe te pershtaten me vendasit,deri ne nderrimin e emrave.
> Kjo,shte nje "diplomaci e hidhur per te jetuar",per te mos humbur vendin e punes,ne mos me shume!
> Dihet nje gje; sado shekuj kaluan nen sundimin otoman,shqiptaret nuk u asimiluan,gjuha shqipe mbijetoi.
> Eshte detyra jone qe ne te ruajme familjen tone,traditat dhe gjuhen shqipe.Duhet ti mesojme femijet tane me gjuhen e nenes dhe me dashuri per atdheun.
> Shteti meme duhet te punoje ashtu sic duhet te punojne familja,shoqatat.Do te vije nje dite qe te gjithe do te kthehemi ne trojet tona.
> Dikush nga ne tha____"Te punoj disa vite ne mergim,e prape te kthehem ne vendin tim."
> Andon Zako Cajupi shkruante;
> "Dhe ne vuaj le te vuaj
> ...



Per zotin jane shume te prapambetur...

Sidomos ata te Greqise i kam pare vetem e syte e mi edhe nuk mund te besoja se cpo ndodhte...
Ne nje dyqan rrobash na pyeti shitesja nga vini?? 
-Ato i thane jemi greke...

Se mbajta dot veten e i thashe afer Greqise eshte Shqiperia me ate detin e kalter dhe me njeres te zgjuar.

-E dini se ku eshte?
-Po me tha ajo shitesja. 
-Andej vijme ne...

Jo per ndonje gje, po se kuptoj se cfare ka te presasntohesh si shqiptar??? Secili i ka vlerat e veta.
Po pse keta ketej ku eshte mbush me skizofrene edhe me njeres te semure psiqik qe gjera nga me te poshtrat bejne nga duhet te paraqiten?

I love Albania

----------

